# Fun with language: Obfuscated Proverbs.....



## Zwiefel (Nov 22, 2012)

A few years ago I ran across the concept of obfuscated proverbs...taking a well-known saying, and trying to restate it in a much less obvious fashion. I'll share my collection here...most of which I have collected from other authors. Guess the original proverb and/or share your own.

It is fruitless to indoctrinate a superannuated canine with innovative maneuvers.

Scintillate, scintillate, asteroid minified.

Members of an avian species of identical plumage congregate.

Pulchritude possesses solely cutaneous profundity.

It is fruitless to become lachrymose over precipitately- departed lacteal fluid.

Eschew the implement of correction and vitiate the scion.

All articles that coruscate with resplendences are not truly auriferous.

When there are visible vapors having their prevalence in ignited carbonaceous materials, there is conflagration.

A plethora of individuals with expertise in culinary techniques vitiate the possible concoction produced by steeping certain comestibles.

Individuals who make their abodes in vitreous edifices should be advised to refrain from catapulting petrous projectiles.

Neophyte's serendipity

Exclusive dedication to necessitous chores without interlude of hedonistic diversion renders John a habitudinal fellow.

A revolving lithic conglomerate accumulates no congeries of a particular bryophytic plant.

Abstention from any aleatory undertakings precludes a potential escalation of a lucrative nature.

The optimal benefits of mundane existence inure gratuitously.

The avian of matutinal disciplines obtains the annelid.

It is impossible to transform an auricular appurtenance of a female member of the order Suidae into a money pouch constructed from the fibrous product of a pupating Bombyx mori.

It is inadvisable to indulge in equine exchanges while yet halfway traversant through aqueous conduits.

Eclecticism on the parts of mendicants must be interdicted.

A gyre pendulates notwithstanding the indelible repose of a member of subfamily Cricetinae.

The photon projector coruscates whilst the tenants remain elsewhere.

A near spherical cochineal fruit originating and previously depending from the bough of a deciduous arboreal growth in a current state of putrefaction will cause the separate but similar fruit which are members of the same group to degenerate physically so as to putrify in a manner not unlike the first fruit. 

The contents of a metalic vessel constructed for the purpose of preparing comestibles under constant observation will never achieve the temperature required to separate its molecules so as to emit a vapor into the atmosphere 

Achieving waterfowl linearization.


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 22, 2012)

I particularly like getting one's ducks in a row. I might have to use that.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 22, 2012)

Refrain from defecating in the location in which you partake in the ingestion of comestibles.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 22, 2012)

Anthropometrically, that individual is vertically similar to a Caeliferan tibiofemoral articulation.

It is inadvisable to ovometrically census one's gallun chattels prior to said oviparous chattels undergoing a collective emergence into the primary motile stage.

Equivalent in lacking self-sustaining anatomical processes to the anthropomorphic qualities of a cylindrical, ferric fastener with a circular striking plane designed to gird the tessellated planes comprising a portal obstruction.

Sustain the inertial qualities of one's existing transportation-logistical operations.

I posit that you have received previous didactic efforts to ensure the mentally pre-imaginative state of a set of methods of heuristic jurisprudence adopted almost universally by law enforcement officials in a majority of regions, one of which is subsequent: If there there exists, within a arbitrarily determined closed system, a wide array of variables that are consistent with a regularly analyzed alternate system that is the unavoidable conclusion of behavior found by society to be, at the very least, amoral, yet said system lacks the attendance of a post-operational physiologically recognizable member of the genus _Homo_, it precludes the local judicial authorities from enacting their civic duties due to the resultant logical non-existence of of any legally deviant activity.



I could write patents. This is fun.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 22, 2012)

Enumerate and measure the instances in which you have been imbued with the willful approval of a divine or otherwise omnimorally superior entity.

I exercise all dominant power within my rights to subjugate your will and create a new temporal reality for you: that you partake in an hyperbolically extensive activity of gaitic nature across the surface of a comparatively diminutive raised supermarine structure.

As pleasing to the tactile receptors and satisfacorily survivable to the sympathetic nervous system as a member of the infraclass _Neoptera _ possessing mandibles and maxillae which have evolved into a proboscis, sheathed within a modified labium to form a rostrum capable of piercing tissue and sucking encased within a domestic textile that is woven from torsionally reinforced fibrous tufts, intended to provide an aesthetic or ergonomic improvement to the existing domicilic substrate.


----------

